# Adding Coolant



## A5viper1 (Oct 30, 2010)

pjm said:


> I have a quick question about adding some coolant to my Subaru Legacy 2001 sedan. I noticed it was a little low and wanted to add some before it gets much colder. I read online that there are two different kinds and I need use the right one or it will mess up your radiator? Also I think I need to mix the coolant with water before I add it right? Do they sell a premixed formula you can just pour right in? The car is old so it might have a leak, but I can't find anything on the ground and want to fill it up and see if it keeps dropping. Thanks in advance for any help.


Yes you can find a premix at your local parts store. And they have now a universal coolant that can be added to both kinds of coolant. Just top it off and go.


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

pjm said:


> I have a quick question about adding some coolant to my Subaru Legacy 2001 sedan. I noticed it was a little low and wanted to add some before it gets much colder. I read online that there are two different kinds and I need use the right one or it will mess up your radiator? Also I think I need to mix the coolant with water before I add it right? Do they sell a premixed formula you can just pour right in? The car is old so it might have a leak, but I can't find anything on the ground and want to fill it up and see if it keeps dropping. Thanks in advance for any help.


Dealer recomended brand. I never recomend stuff from the dealer. Coolants can react and gell in engines if they are not compatible. Coolant is the only thing i recomend from stealers i mean dealers. 50/50 mix. Pure anti freeze can gel. Chemical reaction happens when combined with water that keeps it from gelling.


----------

